# Easy Peasy



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

Try it you might like it.
I tried to post a video but it would not work. So I did these still shots. Simply align your blade with the vertical post then push down and pull toward you and the ceramic rods will spread apart on the way down while keeping the exact same angle that you started with. 
Easy Peasy
The angle of the rods can be changed and also different grits of rod can be ordered.


----------

